# Release?



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I have always just shot fingers, and when I picked up a new bow yesterday, the guy said that a release would help my accuracy a bunch? Is a release really worth it or should I just stick with fingers? Thanks


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

It is.

Cons- One more mechanical device to break in the field. Having said that the only time ive had issues with releases in the field is when they were sitting on the dashboard and I was in the stand.

Pros- Will tighten up groups by providing a consistent release. Makes bow tuning easier, and will allow you to draw 3-5 pounds more weight from where you are with fingers (while still being comfortable).


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks, is there a brand or model you recommend?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I like the Scott lineup. I shoot the tigershark, I believe. The twin caliper as I shoot right off the string as opposed to a loop. They have buckle wrist straps (no noisy velcro in the woods), the grip length is fully adjustable which is really nice, adjustable triggers, 360 degree head rotation to reduce side torque, and the release part is on a swivel to swing out of the way so you can still use your hand.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

stick with fingers i would reccomend putting no glovs on your bow though. releases are a pain


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

No glovs will hurt your speed.

Also, alot of the new uber short bows cant be shot with fingers.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

they wont affect it enough for it to make that big of a difference maybe 5fps TOPS


----------



## Dodgedude (Dec 30, 2007)

Personally, I prefer a hand held release like a Tru Fire 3d Hunter or the Tru Ball Pro Diamond. I can't get the consistency from a wrist strap that I can with a hand held. I also like one that I can clip on my loop, leaving my hands free to eat, warm up etc while on stand.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> No glovs will hurt your speed.
> 
> Also, alot of the new uber short bows cant be shot with fingers.


Correct, good luck getting three fingers on a Sub 30" bow. Just to big of an angle.

I shoot a ANSWER release. It is made as a training aide, and won't let you punch the trigger, however after shooting it since I was 10 I can't put it down. It is sooo smooth! Also it is fun when shooting with buddies to had it to them and they punch it and it won't go off!!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

What does one of those ANSWER realease cost, it sounds just what I need.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I would get a release if I were you. I have tried fingers before and I switched over to a release and my groups were a lot more consitent with it. Just make sure it is a good one and not a cheap one. I looked all over the internet for that ANSWER release but I couldn't find where you can buy one at.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah I have no idea what the deal is. I found a couple places where they have had it, however I can't find it. I know H&H sells them. Or at least they did when I worked at Scheels. I would go to either Scheels, or the Outdoorsman, and ask them about it.

For all I know they quit making it! That would be a shame though it is a sweet release!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Are Tru-Ball releases any good? Or Cobra? Thanks


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I shoot a ANSWER release. It is made as a training aide, and won't let you punch the trigger, however after shooting it since I was 10 I can't put it down. It is sooo smooth! Also it is fun when shooting with buddies to had it to them and they punch it and it won't go off!!


LOL, your dad bought you that release when you two were shooting at the range that was under the Moose building in Fargo. I think he got tired of pulling your arrows out of the ceiling from you punching the trigger on the first release you had. oke:


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

varmit b gone said:


> Are Tru-Ball releases any good? Or Cobra? Thanks


I have shot only tru-ball so take it for what it is worth but I really like them. I bought my first one a long time ago (I would guess 10 years ago)and when I got my new bow I got a new tru-ball release. The old one is now used for bowfishing and that thing takes a beating (I know that thing goes completely under water 15-20 times a day) and still is working just as good as the day I took it out of the box.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Turner said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot a ANSWER release. It is made as a training aide, and won't let you punch the trigger, however after shooting it since I was 10 I can't put it down. It is sooo smooth! Also it is fun when shooting with buddies to had it to them and they punch it and it won't go off!!
> ...


HAHAA Yeah, I had a tough time going from traditional, to wheels. I shot fingers on my compound for a few years, then wanted to start cheating! I must say that thing has really helped! It has almost cost me a couple deer though! However, it has also made me alot calmer when the shot does come up!

I am guessing you remember me as the crazy Mikey that if feed a Mt. Dew would do anything?


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

Heres a tip i just got my bow and i had just drawn back a bow with my fingers it takes a little shooting to get used to took me about 50 shots and then it is like you were born to shoot that way 

I just shoot a release from walmart it is velcro and fits me and i am 12 years old.. so have fun!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

varmit b gone said:


> Are Tru-Ball releases any good? Or Cobra? Thanks


I use a Cobra release and I haven't had any problems with it and my uncle and cousin shoot tru-ball releases and I don't think they have had any troubles with theirs either so, I guess they are both good release brands.


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

i use a release and it is so much easier to hold your bow back for a longer perod of time.


----------

